# Our Florida late November fishing



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Our Florida late November fishingFriday, 3:00 P.M. With picture perfect Florida weather we are ready to challenge the fish of the far off fishing grounds we call the Florida Middle Grounds. We will be targeting snapper & grouper. Join in the action as together we share our tropical wonderland.*Joining us will be my partner Mr. John Martin, and fellow sportsman, Mr. Larry Miller:Open wide John's Pass Bridge. We are on a mission, a mission to catch fish:Beach weather in late November, that's* our Florida. Madeira Beach even offers a floating refreshment stand:It's hard to leave, but leave we must. Tammy, you make leaving easy. Italian Sausage, grilled to perfection peppers, and the best macaroni salad, who could ask for anything more:Well! How about trolling for Kingfish on the way out:Talk about the wonders of nature:We will be fishing for 20 hours. Let's get some rest; we want to be at our best:Tammy, you make getting up easy:Will cast nets Ballyhoo for bait. Thank you Will:What an honor having the dedicated, hard working, FWC biologist working with us; working to provide real on the water data:This Red Grouper had been previously caught, tagged, and released to fight again:It's critical to the health of our fishery that we report all tagged fish we catch. The tag has an FWC number on it to call.*These hard working biologist are everywhere. They bring dedication to a new level:The Gags are coming on strong:Tammy has been the chef of the Florida for many years. Even she is amazed at the number and size of the Gags:Justin is very proud of his Rock fish:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

That Rock was hard to land, but not as 'tricky' as:The Florida ll carries hundreds of pounds of crushed ice. Our fish are well taken care of:Saturday morning... The Gags are still coming on strong:This is turning into:Somehow when you are 100 miles from home this is even more special:Now that's worth remembering:Talk about remembering! Once you have feasted on a...You will never forget it.One of the best Captains in the business, Captain Bryon, is amazed at the dedication on these professionals:This is turning into a major Gag catch:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Larry, that looks like a jackpot winner:Talk about a winner! That's not just another burger; that's a Tammy Burger:Now here is a 'winner' we seldom see in our waters:The Gag action is non-stop:Larry drives a full size truck. He is going to need it to take all these fish home:[URL=http://s644.photobucket.com/user/harbisonphoto/media/NOVEMBER%2022%202019/38_zpsx8pfcrpv.jpg.html]Sir, you can be proud of those Snapper:Like a snack between meals? No problem:Larry is non-stop:As a front approaches the weather turns really nasty. Our BIG 72'* CAT is really appreciated.*Talk about appreciated. Tammy saves the best for last. She spent all afternoon preparing this special, seasoned to perfection, pork dinner for us:Don't tell anyone but in the video I mistakenly called it a beef dinner:We are stuffed and absolutely fished-out-tired. Our bunks are calling out to us.*Sunday morning, already!* It can't be. But here we are back at the dock; back with a mountain of fish and enough memories to last a life time:Nothing like coming home in the money:John, that's a real man's Gag:
Catch the action packed video of our trip:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

And now a personal note I hate writing, but write I must.I am a proud Florida naive who has been hunting our fields and fishing our waters for seventy years.Age is catching up with me.I have been fishing with Hubbard's Marina ever since 1976. We are a team. To me sharing our adventures with fellow sportsman/women has become a way of life. I feel like we are all one big team. Sadly, due to advanced age and health issues I will no longer be sailing on the Florida Fisherman ll. However I will remain part of the team.My partner, Mr. John Martin, will be taking pictures & video on the Florida. Thanks to John and Captain Dylan Hubbard I will still be editing and sharing our adventures.* John, a good friend, is a fellow Florida native who has been fishing our waters his entire life. He too loves to share and is always more than willing to help fellow sportsmen.I love hunting as well as fishing. I shot my first hog when I was seven and have been chasing them ever since. This was, is, my camp at Buck & Boar Hunting Club.I was a member for 20 years. My camp is still there waiting for me. Serious hunting is hard work; too hard for me at my age. But I still have that desire to, 'pull that trigger.' Enter Perry, Florida's Two Guys & A Hog. Owner, Ralph, and the best guide I have ever worked with, Francisco, work with me to make sure I am still able to enjoy the hunt; still able to, 'pull that trigger'*Thanks to John I will be sharing on the water adventures next week and many more to come.December 8, 2019, will be birthday number 78. Will be celebrating at Two Guys and A Hog. Hope to have an exciting adventure to share.Photos & video by John and Bob


----------

